# renforcer le bras d'un iMac G4 vieillissant



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2006)

Il y a quelques temps (quelques années...) j'avais vu un site (japonnais me semble-t-il) qui vendait un kit composé de quelques rondelles torses et de 2 outils de serrage permettant de renforcer les articulations du bras d'un iMac G4 lorsqu'il devient un peu "lâche" et n'arrive plus à maintenir le poids de l'écran

Je n'arrive plus à retrouver ce site .... quelqu'un aurait-il plus de chance et pourrait m'aider à le retrouver? (en espérant que ce kit existe toujours)

Un grand merci à tous


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2006)

non ça n'inspire personne ma petite recherche?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2006)

voilà voilà j'arrive

tu parles certainement de ca





( la boite est japonaise mais je crois qu'ils font plus)
essaye là?
http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info_print.php?products_id=1071


----------



## Alycastre (28 Janvier 2006)

J'espère que le miens ne va pas faiblir .... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2006)

d'après mes recherches ( pour retrouver le truc à remy) j'ai surfé à droite à gauche , et dans l'ensemble ca tient
Il semblerait que ce soit construit selon la même technique que les bras articulés de lampes type  dentiste ou salle d'operation


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2006)

c'est (enfin... c'était!) exactement ça.

Dommage ça semble épuisé comme matos.

Le mien a du mal à supporter l'iSight que je viens de lui ajouter et l'écran baisse tout doucement.

Je vais me débrouiller autrement.

Un GRAND merci pascal!
(désolé, je ne peux plus te donner de coup de boule..... vous devriez donner des points de réputation, etc,etc...)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Des ballons de baudruche ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2006)

tente le coup avec les bidouilles indiquées en privé ( hors réparations officielles donc pas en post)

sinon
solution radicale
percer des trous dans ton plafond et montes y un systeme savant de cordages  poulies et   contrepoids  
un peu comme le systeme de réserve de bouffe de Noiret dans "Alexandre le bienheureux"
( ce sera beau , je te le dis !)


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des ballons de baudruche ?



ça marche!  Merci


----------



## r e m y (28 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tente le coup avec les bidouilles indiquées en privé ( hors réparations officielles donc pas en post)
> 
> sinon
> solution radicale
> ...



J'y avais pensé, mais le voisin du dessus n'est pas d'accord..... encore un PCuser qui a peur que mon Mac ne donne des boutons à sa tour top-jacky, à mon avis! :mouais:


----------



## naas (28 Janvier 2006)

alors après pas mal de recherches je t'ai trouve un imac sans bras avec un écran externe 
mais je pense que ce n'est pas vraiment ce que tu cherche .


j'ai trouve aussi une page perso qui montre les pièces à l' interieur du dit pied

j'espere que cela peut être utile


----------



## CBi (29 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Dommage ça semble épuisé comme matos.



Oui même sur le site du fabricant, (où il y a par ailleurs pas mal de choses intéressantes, par exemple un pied pour iSight) il n'en est plus question.


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2006)

Génial tous ces liens que vous m'avez trouvé...   
 Avec ça je devrais me débrouiller (et enlever les ballons remplis à l'helium, bien que ça lui donne un air très festif, c'est pas mal du tout, merci SM)

Le plus dur maintenant va être de trouver (voire fabriquer) les outils de serrage/déserrage de ces p... d'écrous à trois trous!


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2006)

Fais attention tout de même tu as vu ?, il a mis du scotch autour car le ressort est en tension !
pour le demontage je te propose de coller plusieurs pieces de un ou deux euros enesemble.
Puis de faire les trois trous et d'enfoncer ensuite des piges (par exemple des axes de bracelets de montre sans l apartie amovible et enfin de les coller, cela devrait faire l'affaire

Sinon si tu as un copain qui fait des etudes dans un lycée tech , il te fait ça en moins d'une heure 

_(tu peux aussi essayer de contacter la personne qui a fait les photos)_


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2006)

il est possible que l kit japonais bien qu plus officiellement distribué , se trouve  encore dans quelques arrière boutiques quelque part 
( il me semble qu'en plus il a les outils fournis, ce serait idéal)

Il y a peut etre d'autres offres du même genre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Le mien a du mal à supporter l'iSight que je viens de lui ajouter et l'écran baisse tout doucement.
> 
> Je vais me débrouiller autrement.


----------



## CBi (29 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> il est possible que l kit japonais bien qu plus officiellement distribué , se trouve  encore dans quelques arrière boutiques quelque part
> ( il me semble qu'en plus il a les outils fournis, ce serait idéal)
> 
> Il y a peut etre d'autres offres du même genre




Ce site suisse semble toujours avoir le kit japonais à son catalogue


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2006)

ben je l'ai cité  ( regarde en haut)

remy a peut tre déjà contacté sans succès?


----------



## CBi (29 Janvier 2006)

Autant pour moi, j'avais pas vu...:rose:

Alors un autre !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2006)

Bon là le remy a du choix

Et c'est dommage que micro solution aie enlevé sa vidéo de démo
( normal si le produit est hors catalogue chez eux)


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



Mais avec les ballons gonflés à l'helium de SuperMoquette, il est superfun mon iMac.... pas loin du FlowerPower cher à Steve!    

Bon avec des superoutils fait main (tel l'homofaber moyen), j'ai réussi à resserer légèrement les écrous de freinage des articulations;

Ca semble OK, l'écran reste bien tranquillement au niveau où je le mets.

Merci à tous!


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Ce site suisse semble toujours avoir le kit japonais à son catalogue



au catalogue oui... mais pas  en stock


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

C'est des écrous genre format proprio ???


----------



## naas (30 Janvier 2006)

Ah oui la c'est du fait maison de chez maison 


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> ..j'ai trouve aussi une page perso qui montre les pièces à l' interieur du dit pied...


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est des écrous genre format proprio ???



Ca y ressemble.... des têtes plates avec trois trous de 1,5 mm de diamètre disposés aux sommets d'un triangle équilatéral de 7,5 mm de côté.






On dirait des écrous antivol de jantes alu


----------

